# Housetraining



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm sure this is probably not the typical subject for brags, but Miss Maya really impressed me last night. 

It took close to 2 months for her to be fully housetrained, and the last couple weeks have been accident free. (Of course, the diarrhea she developed toward the end of that period didn't help!) I ended up just recently getting bells to hang at the door for bell training, but she pretty much ended up potty trained right around the time the hanging bells arrived. I hung them at the door anyway and showed her how to use them. 

Maybe this time frame is not unusual, but it certainly surprised me that I only had to show her about ringing the bell to go out a few times over the course of five days or so, and last night she rang them herself when she had to go out to poop! She picked up on it quick!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:congratulations: Miss Maya for learning so quickly what the bells on the door are for!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Smart puppy  That is no small victory.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

She rang the bell to go out for a poo last night, too. I don't know why, but I find it very amusing. Exciting too, of course!

The weather is beautiful today, which is wonderful because this February was the coldest month on record, like EVER, here in these parts. March also made some record for being cold. Maya and I just went for a lovely walk, met an 18 month old GSD named Gunner who shrugged it off when she tried to act like a Big Scary Dog for him. So she actually approached and they played a little bit together! Progress! We then watched the kids playing and running out on the high school field and track for a bit, and Miss Maya just sat quietly and watched, so all in all it has been an awesome morning so far


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

i set up the bells for Atlas to ring too, they have been there for a while now...and he hasnt learned lol how did you do it for Maya? do you take her paw and let her ring it or ring it yourself?


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

jackiej said:


> i set up the bells for Atlas to ring too, they have been there for a while now...and he hasnt learned lol how did you do it for Maya? do you take her paw and let her ring it or ring it yourself?


Usually both. I would say "Do you need to go outside and go potty?" like I usually do, and ring the bell myself. I would then take her paw and make her ring it. At which point she usually puts her whole mouth around my hand, lol (we're still working on not being so mouthy). But we only did this a handful of times, over the course of 5 days or so, and then she started doing it herself.

Good luck with Atlas!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks!!! congratulations with Maya! smart pup!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

J-Boo said:


> Maya and I just went for a lovely walk, met an 18 month old GSD named Gunner who shrugged it off when she tried to act like a Big Scary Dog for him. So she actually approached and they played a little bit together! Progress!


Two more successful meet and greets with other dogs! She barked and did her thing for the first one, but then calmed down and got playful. The second one she didn't even bark at (although he was a small dog, which she tends to not take as seriously.) I hope it was a good learning experience for her, and eventually she won't feel the need to threaten to eat every dog that walks by. 

My 3 year old was with us, too, drawing with chalk. He pet the little white dog, who now has a lovely pink chalk stripe down his back...oops :laugh:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Smart pup! Yay!!
We are talking about getting bells too for ringing when we're home  
I just wish he'd stop peeing in his crate while we're at work


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Ruger Monster said:


> Smart pup! Yay!!
> We are talking about getting bells too for ringing when we're home
> I just wish he'd stop peeing in his crate while we're at work


haha you and me both! (atlas still at it), i made a potty bell for atlas, super easy to make!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

You are all so lucky! We are still working on him realizing that he is supposed to only go outside! No accidents much because I take him out so often but if I don't take him out when I know he has gotta go he does not wait long! Im pretty sure he thinks it's a coincidence that I always take him outside when he starts to get the urge :/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm starting to hate the bells. I've had them on the door since my golden was a pup, he never really used them. Apollo learned on his own to use them and now bangs on them when he wants to go outside, which means to go to the bathroom or to go out to play. He is constantly banging on those bells now.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I'm starting to hate the bells. I've had them on the door since my golden was a pup, he never really used them. Apollo learned on his own to use them and now bangs on them when he wants to go outside, which means to go to the bathroom or to go out to play. He is constantly banging on those bells now.


yeah that what im worried about too... im thinking i should just take em away at this rate. he does lets us know by standing quietly by the door lol i thought the bells would help by providing noise


----------

